# Our Yearly Dementia Test (4 questions)



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2013)

Our Yearly Dementia Test-- only 4 questions


Our Yearly Dementia Test


It's that time of year for us to take our annual senior citizen test.


Exercise of the brain is as important as exercise of the muscles. As we grow older, it's important to keep mentally alert. If you don't use it, you lose it!


Below is a very private way to gauge how your memory compares to the last test. Some may think it is too easy but the ones with memory problems may have difficulty.Take the test presented here to determine if you're losing it or not..


The spaces below are so you don't see the answers until you've made your answer. OK, relax, clear your mind and begin.






1*. What do you put in a toaster?*













​


Answer: 'bread.' If you said 'toast' give up now and do something else..
Try not to hurt yourself. If you said, bread, go to Question 2.









2*. Say 'silk' five times. Now spell 'silk.' What do cows drink?*











​


Answer: Cows drink water. If you said 'milk,' don't attempt the next question. Your brain is over-stressed and may even overheat. Content yourself with reading more appropriate literature such as Auto World.
However, if you said 'water', proceed to question 3. 







3. *If a red house is made from red bricks and a blue house is made from blue bricks and a pink house is made from pink bricks and a black house is made from black bricks, what is a green house made from?*​








Answer: Greenhouses are made from glass.If you said 'green bricks,' why are you still reading these??? If you said 'glass,' go on to Question 4.​






*4. Without using a calculator - You are driving a bus from London to*

*Milford Haven in Wales.In London, 17 people get on the bus.*

*In Reading, 6 people get off the bus and 9 people get on.*

*In Swindon, 2 people get off and 4 get on.*

*In Cardiff, 11 people get off and 16 people get on.*

*In Swansea, 3 people get off and 5 people get on..*

*In Carmathen, 6 people get off and 3 get on.*

*You then arrive at Milford Haven..*​




Without scrolling back to review, how old is the bus driver?




Answer: Oh, for crying out loud!
Don't you remember your own age?
It was YOU driving the bus!!
If you pass this along to your friends, pray they do better than you.
PS: 95% of people fail most of the questions!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah well, none of us would want to admit to being in the 'top 5%' now would we??  Luckily I don't have to.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I got them all correct, but I have taken this before, but just the fact that I have taken it before and did remember is a big plus.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2013)

I did good too. Now if I could just remember what I did good on. :say what:


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2013)

I was going to give you a report on the test................

But I forgot what test it was !!!!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 2, 2013)

_Test what Test ??_


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

#3 ... I have a problem with this one. On two fronts.

1. A "green house" is not the same thing as a "greenhouse", yet the question specifically asks what a "green house" is made of. A green house can be made of the same variety of materials that any _other_ color house is made of, including green bricks.

2. A greenhouse is not made of glass. It is structurally framed with either metal, wood or plastic and then glass panels ( OR plastic) are inserted _into_ that frame. 



... or am I being too OCD? It's early and I'm only on my 5th mug of coffee ... :abnormal:


----------



## TICA (Oct 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> #3 ... I have a problem with this one. On two fronts.
> 
> 1. A "green house" is not the same thing as a "greenhouse", yet the question specifically asks what a "green house" is made of. A green house can be made of the same variety of materials that any _other_ color house is made of, including green bricks.
> 
> ...



Yup, too OCD.  Have some more coffee......  And, some greenhouses have plastic not glass.   Maybe I need more coffee too.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

Could you repeat the question?


----------



## Steve (Oct 3, 2013)

Question ???

Was there a question ????  I don't remember...


Oh, yes.. I remember now.. Something about a house for sale.. A green house.. 
Is it in Greenland ???


----------

